# Maple Story Keyboard & Mouse Problem



## mcdom34 (Oct 12, 2008)

Everytime I play Maple Story, 15-30 minutes into the game, I try to type to someone but my keyboard does not respond to my keystrokes. Also, some shortcuts are reassigned. For example, if i hit enter, the game changes from windowed mode to full screen mode and visa versa. Also, after i exit the game, Maple Story scres up my mouse. Whenever i left-click on an icon to attempt to open it, instead of opening up the folder/application....w/e, instead i open up the properties dialog box for that icon/application. How do i fix this problem, if there is a solution. I reboot, and that works but i do not want to do that everytime i play maple story.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Make sure all your mouse and keyboard drivers are up-to-date.
If they are, try reinstalling the drivers, if that does not work, roll back the drivers.
If that still does not work, press 'Windows Logo' + Pause/Break and go to the Hardware tab, click on Device Manager and expand everything you see, take a screenshot of anything with a question or exclamation next to it.


----------



## mcdom34 (Oct 12, 2008)

thanks, i'll try that.


----------



## mcdom34 (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm still having the probem. I went into Event Viewer to try and see a problem. I came across a DCOM error. I'm not really sure if this has anything to do with MapleStory re-configuring my mouse and keyboard interfaces, but here is what the error said. The server {F3A614DC-ABE0-11D2-A441-00C04F795683} did not register with DCOM within the required timeout. I think that the problem might be Hackshield, because when I used to play Maple Story when it had GameGuard, I had no problem. Then again, I'm not absolutely sure about it.


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Maplestory does not have Game Guard anymore? I guess too many people were bypassing it. Are you sure your antivirus is not blocking the game?


----------



## mcdom34 (Oct 12, 2008)

it's not because i can play the game perfectly, it's just that after a while of playing, my mouse and keyboard interfaces become configured oddly


----------



## mcdom34 (Oct 12, 2008)

Maple Story is using this anti-hack toolkit called HackShield by AhnLabs


----------



## mcdom34 (Oct 12, 2008)

i'm using norton antivirus, if that helps any


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Try disabling your antivirus before playing, also, double check for hardware conflicts in the Device Manager I told you about in my first post, expand all the devices in the right section of the window.


----------



## mcdom34 (Oct 12, 2008)

turning off my anti virus did not work


----------

